# Temperature for Thumbnail Poison Dart Frogs (Vents) - I have to move the Terrarium



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So I had my Thumbnail Poison Dart Frogs (Vents) next to my computer where it was about 75 degrees but had to move them to my room.

The problem is summer is coming and my room gets very very hot. (The only room in the house for some reason).

In the summer temperatures in my room can reach 86+ degrees.

So I am thinking about moving them to the basement where it is like 70 degrees.

Would that be OK for them?


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Not ok. Room needs to be ubder 75 imo


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

The basement would be fine. Your viv stays a few degrees warmer than the room anyways, so it would be probably 73-74 in your viv. which is perfect


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

70 degrees ambient room temperature is actually pretty good. During the day your lights will raise the temps a bit and then at night if they fall back down to around 70 that would be great. 

My ambient room temperature in the winter is 68 and my frogs have been fine with that for years.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i agree, that temperature would be fine. i keep mine at 73 degrees. at night it gets colder. 



goof901 said:


> The basement would be fine. Your viv stays a few degrees warmer than the room anyways, so it would be probably 73-74 in your viv. which is perfect


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Do regular sized frogs also need the same temperature as Thumbnails?

Or do they prefer different temperatures?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

The care sheets have all that information... Please check them out for specific frog information.

Generally speaking, most dart frogs will do just fine with temperatures in the 70s, with some being a little more sensitive than others to the upper or lower ends of that range. Again, specifics can be found in the care sheet section of the forum.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

What about eggs and tadpoles?

Are they fine with a temperature of 68-72 degrees?

That is about the temperature in my basement.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

They will be fine at the same temperatures as the adult frogs. 

Also, to answer the other question you started a thread for, light shouldn't bother them. Think about it, people have tadpoles raised in tanks right below bright lighting... and they don't have any problems. Just make sure they don't get too warm because of the light.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> They will be fine at the same temperatures as the adult frogs.
> 
> Also, to answer the other question you started a thread for, light shouldn't bother them. Think about it, people have tadpoles raised in tanks right below bright lighting... and they don't have any problems. Just make sure they don't get too warm because of the light.


Yeah, but if you leave the eggs with the frogs in the frog terrarium then there is a lot of plants to help shade them.

I heard somewhere that they like to lay them in dark places.

If that is true the frogs may even lay them in total darkness.

But I take them out of the terrarium put them in Deli Cups and if they are hit with direct sunlight that may stress them out. No?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

No, light will not stress them out. I have raised many eggs and tads under lights. My frogs have laid in bromeliad axils that are directly under lights and not shaded. To them, it is more about safety of the eggs, not necessarily keeping them in the dark.

The only issue you may run into is heat. If you are talking about real sunlight coming in through a window, yes you will most likely have problems from them overheating. If you are talking about light from your tanks and they stay at a safe temperature... You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

The only issue from the sun is the heat. Eggs and tads should be kept below 75 degrees or they'll morph faster than they should and you may find some developmental issues.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So is 70 Degrees a good temperature for eggs and Tadpoles?

I have been measuring the temperature of my basement for the last few days and it seems to stay around 70.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

70 is perfect


----------

